# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما أسباب الدوخة المستمرة

## نها محمد

ما أسباب الدوخة المستمرة


ماهي الدوخة :

الدوخة هي اللحظات القصيرة التي يقل فيها تدفق الدم إلى الدماغ..
وهي حالة يشعر فيها الشخص بأن ما حوله يدور..
أو انه يسقط. ..

كذلك هي الاحساس بخفة الرأس..
وهــذا الإحساس الذي يسبق الاغماء..
ويتسبب في ترنح الشخص وسقوطه..


وفي أغلب الاحيان تكون الدوخة مصحوبة بالقيء.

كما انها يمكن ان تحدث نتيجة لاختلاف الضغط في القناة شبه الدائرية في الاذن الداخلية..


وغالباً ما تكون الدوخة مصاحبة لبعض الاضطرابات..

مثل الانيميا والصرع وامراض القلب وامراض الاذن الداخلية..

كما تنشأ من سوء الهضم والامساك وتخمر الطعام في الامعاء 
ومن بعض امراض الكلى..

كما ان لضغط الدم المرتفع كثيراً من المتاعب احدها الدوخة..

وكذلك السمع والبصر يتأثران بالدوخة..
وقد ينشأ الدوار من ضربة على الرأس..
ومن اصابة اخرى أو من ارتجاج في الدماغ..

وقد يسبب خوراً عاماً وقلة استقرار وتبلبلا.. ونلاحظ في بعض الأحيان ان الشخص يحسب بانه هو وما يحيط به يدورون، فتبدو الاشياء الثابتة كأنها تتحرك في اتجاهات مختلفة..
وقد يجد الشخص انه يتعذر عليه ان يقف منتصباً أو قد يسقط فعلا على الأرض.


اهم الاسباب :

(1) نقص في تركيز «الهيموجلوبين» 

وهو ما يعرف بالانيميا أو فقر الدم ويلاحظ ذلك عند بعض الناس أو الافراد الذين يحاولون انقاص الوزن بصورة غير صحية أو غير متوازنة حيث يستعملون حمية قاسية وشديدة وغير متوازنة مما يؤدي إلى حدوث نقص في الوزن نوعاً ما ولكن ينتج من هذا النوع من الحميات هو حدوث نقص في تركيز ومستوى الهيموجلوبين مما يؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث دوخة أو دوار عند النهوض بشكل سريع ..


(2) انخفاض معدل السكر في الدم.

قد يكون أهم اسباب حدوث الدوار أو الدوخة عند النهوض من الجلوس بشكل مفاجئ لذلك يجب متابعة ذلك والحد من حدوث انخفاض في تركيز السكر في الدم ..





وهناك أربعة انواع من الدوخة أو الدوار وهي :

النوع الاول


شعور عابر أو قصير بالدوار لا يلبث ان يزول، فالشخص الذي يصاب به لا يطيب له البقاء في اماكن مرتفعة وعادة مايمسك بأي شيء حواليه كأن ينزل من درج عمارة متعددة الادوار فتجده يتمسك بالدربزين الخاص بالدرج، كما انه عند صعوده إلى مكان عالٍ كقمة جبل مثلا أو برج من الابراج العالية أو فوق سطح عمارة شاهقة، فاذا نظر إلى الأسفل فانه لا يكون عنده توافق حسن بين الرأس والاقدام ويشعر بالدوار وربما يسقط.



النوع الثاني :


يشعر الشخص بالدوخة عندما يقف فجأة بعد جلوس وتجده يتمسك بالاشياءخوفاً من السقوط، وكثير من الناس يعتقدون ان سبب ذلك يعود إلى النظر فيذهب إلى محل نظارات ويقطع نظارة آملا أنها تمنع ظهور الدوار عنده والمصاب عادة لا يستطيع ان يغادر مضجعه في الصباح الا بعد ان. يجلس عند منامة لمدة 5- 10دقائق والا اصيب بعد نهوضه بالدوار، وقد يزول هذا الدوار بعد لحظات وقد يمكث إلى حوالي ساعة أو ربما ساعتين. وسبب مثل هذا الدوار أو الدوخة وجود مرض في الصفراء.



النوع الثالث : 


ان المصابين يضطرون ملازمة الفراش اياماً كثيرة متتابعة إذ لا يستطيعون النهوض وارتداء ملابسهم لشعورهم المستمر بالدوار، وإذا نهضوا فانهم يفقدون توازنهم ويعرضون انفسهم إلى خطر السقوط، وهذا النوع من الدوار لا يرافقه في العادة غثيان.



النوع الرابع :


تكون نوبات الدوار أو الدوخة شديدة ويرافقها غثيان وطنين في الاذن وفي بعض الأحيان بالسمع، والمصابون بهذا النوع يلازمون الفراش في بعض الأحيان اسابيع متعددة ولا يستطيعون النهوض إذ يرون كل شيء حولهم يدور ويعجزون عن الوقوف والمشي ويسقطون إلى الارض حال وقوفهم وهناك عدة اسباب للدوار منها ما يلي:



دوار البحر:


وهذا النوع يتسبب من حركة البواخر نتيجة اضطرابات جهاز التوازن بالاذن الداخلية لدى الشخص واعراضه غثيان وقيء ودوار وصداع ويشحب لون وجه المصاب ويتصبب عرقاً بارداً.



وعلاج هذا النوع بسيط حيث يجب الجلوس في هواء متجدد مع الاكل الخفيف والابتعاد كل البعد عن الاغذية الدسمة وتناول ادوية مضادة للغثيان وهي مشهورة جداً ومتوفرة في الصيدليات ومن أهمها نوع يعرف باسم درامامين.



دوار الجبال:

وهذا النوع من الدوار يحدث في المرتفعات العالية مثل قمم الجبال وذلك نظراً إلى قلة ضغط الهواء، ويجب للاشخاص الذين يفكرون في صعود الجبال وللسائحين بالسيارات توقع التعرض لدوار المرتفعات واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لذلك، وعلاج هذا النوع التقليل من المجهود البدني ومن الاكل والشرب مدة يومين إلى ان يكيف الجسم نفسه للموقع الجديد.. ويجب على مرضى القلب والصدر تجنب الذهاب إلى الأماكن المرتفعة.



دوار الحركة: يشعر بهذا النوع فئة من الناس وليست الغالبية عندما يركبون قطاراً أو طائرة أو حتى سيارة أو باخرة أو مصعداً أو ارجوحة وسبب الدوار الذي يشعر به بعض الأشخاص ان الحركة غير المألوفة أو غير المنتظمة تحدث اضطراباً بأعضاء التوازن بالاذن الداخلية، واعراضه دوار وصداع وشحوب اللون وعرق بارد، وتزول جميع هذه الاعراض غالباً وبسرعة بعد انتهاء الرحلة غير مسببة فيما بعد اضراراً، فالشخص غير المعتاد على السفر بحراً أو بالطائرة يصاب بالدوار من مجرد الجوع أو سوء الهضم أو التخمة الزائدة أو شم روائح كريهة وبالاخص رائحة دخان التبغ.

\
\

وعلاج مثل هذا النوع تناول مهدئات قبل ركوب الطائرة أو الباخرة وتناول وجبة خفيفة عند الاقلاع..
ويجب الاستلقاء على المقعد واغماض العينين.. وتجنب الجلوس في الاماكن السيئة التهوية والاكلات الدسمة ويفضل ان يتناول الشخص فنجاناً من القهوة المركزة.



دوار الهواء:

وهذا النوع يحدث لبعض الاشخاص الذين يرحلون على متن الهواء أو على الطائرات العمودية ومن اعراضه الغثيان والقيء والصداع وهذا النوع إلى حد ما يشبه دوار الحركة.



دوار المرتفعات:

وهي حالة تترتب على الصعود إلى مرتفعات عالية متسببة مما يلابس ذلك في نقص في ضغط الهواء وهي تسمى طبياً بهبوط الاوكسجين الدموي، واعراضها تتوقف على مدى علو المكان المرتفع ومدى السرعة التي يرتفع بها إلى هذا المكان، وعلى الشخص الذي يعاني من بعض الامراض وبالاخص امراض القلب أو الرئة استشارة الطبيب قبل ذهابه إلى مثل هذه الاماكن.




الأسباب غير الأذنية للدوار:

(1) فرط التهوية:
تعد واحداً من الاسباب المهمة للدوار حيث تأتي بأعراض خفة في الرأس وخدر في نهايات الأطراف مع تسرع في التنفس ونشاهدها في الشخصيات الهستيريائية ويحدث فيها خدر في المنطقة حول الفم تحديداً.



(2) نقص السكر: يحدث احيانا نقص عابر في السكر عند مرضى السكري وتأتي بأعراض غثيان وقيء ونادراً ما يحدث دوار صريح يعاني هؤلاء المرضى من عدم توازن وخفة في الرأس مع تعرق وشحوب شديدين.


(3) الاسباب الوعائية: 

أية مشكلة وعائية تؤثر في التروية الدموية لجذع الدماغ والمخيخ يمكنها ان تؤدي الى اعراض دوار وعدم توازن وهذا ما يشاهد في مرضى الشقيقة الكلاسيكية حيث يشكون من الصداع الوصفي المترافق مع الدوار وذلك بسبب تشنج الأوعية الفقرية القاعدية أو نقص التروية فيها. وهذا يترافق غالباً مع وجود خثرات داخل الأوعية أو بسبب وجود تصلب عصيدي ونادراً ما تكون الأوعية الفقرية القاعدية هي المتهمة الرئيسية حيث غالباً ما تشارك الأوعية السباتية في ذلك ايضا وحتى يحدث الدوار يجب ان تقل التروية الدموية في هذه الأوعية الى النصف.



(4) الأسباب الرقبية: 

الآلية الفعلية غير معروفة حيث كان يظن في البدء ان السبب هو قصور في الأوعية الفقرية القاعدية ولكن الاعتقاد الحالي هو ان احساس المفاصل الرقبية بالوضعية فُقد عند بعض المرضى وهذا ما يؤدي للدوار والعلاج الوحيد هو العلاج الفيزيائي للمحافظة على عضلات الرقبة وتقويتها.



الدوار من منشأ أذني:

(1) دوار الوصفة السليم: 
يشاهد عند المرضى الذين يشاهدون انه مع وضعية خاصة للرأس تحدث نوبة دوار شديدة عابرة وهذه النوبة تترافق مع الرأرأة العينية التي تضعف مع تكرار اتخاذ نفس الوضعية ..



(2) التهاب العصب الدهليزي:

سببه غير معروف ويتصف بدوار شديد حيث لا يستطيع المريض الوقوف ويحدث لديه غثيان وقيء ويمكن لهذه الاعراض ان تستمر 3-4 أيام



(3) التهاب التيه Labrin Thitis: 

هي حدثية التهابية تشمل ميكانيكية الأذن الداخلية قد تكون حادة أو مزمنة
سمعية أو قيحية.

والتهاب التيه الحاد القيحي 

قد يأتي من عضو مجاور مثل الأذن الوسطى أو السحايا ..



(4) داء مينير: MeniereDiseases


وداء مينير مرض غير متوقع يحدث في اية فئة عمرية مع انه غالباً ما يحدث عند النساء في متوسط العمر.


وهناك تناذر مينير Meniere Syndromes يأتي بنفس الصورة السريرية ويكون له سبب محدد. كنقص نشاط الدرق، السفلس.




علاج الدوخة 

يتوقف علاج الدوخة على معرفة السبب وهي عادة سريعة الزوال إذا زال السبب 
أو العلة، فاذا كان الشخص يعاني من دوار مستديم فيجب في هذه الحالة استشارة المختص لفحصه فحصاً دقيقاً وعمل التحاليل اللازمة للبول وغيره، وفي حالة عدم وجود الطبيب فيجب ان يمدد المصاب على فراش في غرفة مهواة ويجعل رأسه اوطأ من جسمه ويغمض عينيه ويعطى الهواء التام حتى يرتاح من الدوار إلى حين وصول الطبيب، إذا كان الدوار يعاوده دون معرفة سببه فيجب استشارة المختص ..

\
منقول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

